# Stenka Razin



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

This symphonic poem is written by Aleksandr Glazunov in B Minor. It is very dynamic with a superb ending. It contains a popular folksong of his times called 'Song of the Volga Boatman'. It is written with passion and emotionalism. It is good to find this rare recording with Furtwangler and the Wiener Philharmoniker.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Shostakovich also covered part of this story with his: The Execution of Stepan Rasin, Poem for bass, chorus and orchestra. It is based on the text of Yevgeny Yevtoushenko.
Feodor Chaliapin famously recorded the traditional song "Stenka Rasin".


----------



## tahnak (Jan 19, 2009)

Will try and catch up on this. Thanks for the information.


----------



## TheWimp (Mar 18, 2012)

yeah, i thought this was about shostakovich's work too


----------

